# new to the forum



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey guys, my name is phillip krotine. i am currently living in arizona, but this january febuary i will be moving to ohio. i was glad i came upon this forum, because all the other ohio fishing forums i have come across seem dead. 

what i was wondering is, are there many trout waters in ohio? and if so could you tell me where the are(general area) and what they are called. thanks a bunch guys, and ill enjoy getting to know you all.



Phillip Krotine


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hello and welcome..what part of Ohio are you moving to???


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

we are moving to portage/trumbull/summit county. not sure where in one of them, but in one of those counties.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

theres a few, but we got bigger trout here "No Gila Trout here, or Apache Trout .. .. lol ..! Hmm give me a shout some time ! [email protected]


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

lol. personally az can keep the apaches. the fight ike logs. but when you get em in the net THEN they start to fight. beaautiful fish, but dumb as a sack of potates.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a few trout streams, none in the immediate area that you are moving into, at least none that I know of. There are private streams in the NW and SE that require membership and a substantial initiation. The Mad River in the Dayton area is a stocked trout stream which I'm sure others in that area can better discuss. We do have a fantastic steelhead fishery in the Lake Erie tributary's that usually starts in late September and continues through April. Great fishing with the long rod as well as spinning gear. Fish in the 12 to 13 pound range are taken every year. Once in a while a King will be taken also. Needless to say, you will need a six weight MINIMUM and better with a seven or eight weight. I made the mistake of using my five weight once and wasn't able to handle the bigger fish adequately.
Hope this provides a brief discussion and partial answer to your question. Other members will probably give you additional valuable informatiom. Welcome aboard.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

a few hrs away are premier trout streams of PA, also, there are a few brookie streams in medina area, i think off of the rocky????, but they are "closed" to troutfishing


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AZ, first of all welcome to our Site. There will be several members that I'm sure will be helpful to you. I (we) hope you really enjoy the site. I'm sure you'll be able to add to the trout section here. Again welcome, we're glad to have you join us.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome you have the MAd River in urbana the Clear Fork river up by Bellville and Butlerand Loudnville. And you got Clear Creek down by Lancaster and logan in Hocking and Fairfield counties. They all 3 have Brown trout in them with a few Rainbows here and there.All 3 have good access to them and all 3 are fishable all year round. And yes in spring and fall there are Steelhead up north around Cleaveland(sp)? If you would like more info and other places to read about them e-mail me anytime. Later MAtt


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to Ohio Game Fishing, sorry I can't answer your direct questions but we have folks here that can. Enjoy you stay!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I'm no Trout fisherman, but I think I gotta side with Johnboy here. You may find alot more trout waters on my side of the border. From Trumbull County, you are only like 30-45 minutes from the border. PA stocks Rainbow, Brown and Brook Trout a couple times a year and has both a regular and extended season. Here's a link to the PA Fish and Game site where you can find more info on the stocking program and the regs that apply on various Trout waters.

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/

Barry


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

hey guys, thanks for all the help so far. one of my family members in ohio told me of a place called wolf creek? if anyone could tell me about that id appreciate it. dont worry, i will also be hitting some streams for some smallie action. could anyone tell me of some smallie waters? thanks a bunch guys

*EDIT*hey guys i also forgot to ask, and i hate to be a nussiance. But what are some good trout lakes(smaller ones. in a float tube my legs get tired kicking around  )amd streams are in pennsylvania. once again thanks for your help.(you can also PM me if you want. i know there are lurkers that come here to strictly look for fishing info and for nothing else.)

Phillip Krotine


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wolf creek is a private fly fishing club. GO to www.madriveroutfitters.com and therer is a link for it there I thinks it's under there link page. It shows a map and pic's of ponds and stream that is mostly man made. I wish I had money to join it asa It has cabins and a lodge and all a few ponds with everthing from trout bass and such. It's over around Coshocton(Sp) i belive it tells direction on link page . Later Matt I didn't see the trout club info on there and I tried to do a search woth no luck. Later Matt


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

hey stonefly, how much are the dues for wolf creek? i followed the link, but couldnt find the dues anywhere. thanks for informing me about it.



Phillip Krotine


----------

